# Monday Night



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Went back to the killing grounds and fought the winds for a while and they finally gave in after midnight. Was starting to get worried for a while as it was kinda slow but once the water started moving the fish weren't far behind.Some of the thickest fish I have gotten so far.

















Thats my size 12 for reference.


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

Where do you do this


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

I mean DAMN...:bowdown


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

VERY nice mess of fish.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

Maybe one day i will be as lucky and have a spot......:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice catch!! What is the bag limit. Is there one??


----------



## bms (Nov 7, 2007)

Fatties for sure!!! Nice work and great report as always!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *snatch it (4/28/2009)*Nice catch!! What is the bag limit. Is there one??


he has a comercial license...100% legal. Way to go 5 prongs...thats a damn fine mess there!!!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Wacked em!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Always got to one-up me don't you????????? I get 20, you get 38....maybe one day I'll make it to the big leagues!:moon 

You should be ashamed of yourself for killing all those poor defenseless creatures you greedy, know-it-all, resource raping weenie head you! Sorry for the outburst, just wanted to be the firstcrybaby to rip you a new one for putting up pictures of a completely legal mess of fish.

And by the way boys, I have GPS coordinates........and they are for sale...........:letsdrink


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

WTG FPOF 

Now that's a nice mess of fish


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

10-4 Sorry for questioning!! Lesson learned to never assume until you know the whole story!! My bro explained it to me after I posted!! Great catch!!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Good job as usual!


----------

